# *embarassed* Looking for a Story



## El Gordo (May 23, 2010)

I am searching for a story about a pair of designer jeans that a mom gives to her daughter. The mother gets jealous and proceeds to fatten her daughter up as she herself loses weight...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mac5689 (May 23, 2010)

El Gordo said:


> I am searching for a story about a pair of designer jeans that a mom gives to her daughter. The mother gets jealous and proceeds to fatten her daughter up as she herself loses weight...
> Thanks in advance



I know the story ur talking about, i just can't seam to remember the name.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (May 23, 2010)

Is this the story?

http://www.foreverchanging.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=27

It's on Foreverchanging by Maverick called Jean Therapy


----------

